# Some more Halftime flies



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Tied these during the Dallas/Cleveland game. 

3 basic Cobia jigs
Materials:
Gotcha sure strike 1/2oz jig head
Various feathers and hackles
Nylon thread size A
Head cement

3 flies ( 1 popper, 1 teaser, 1 pomp)
Materials:
Foam
Various hackles
Mylar flash
Nylon and polyester threads size 6/0 and A


----------

